# Mythos Plus does not light up



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello All,

Yesterday I have got a second hand Nuova Simonelli Mythos Plus grinder that does not seem to light up when powered from the mains.

First stop would be to check the single phase switch and to eventually replace it. I keep my fingers crossed that this would be the culprit.

Can anyone advise me what the best option to reach the switch would be? Should I try unscrewing the screws at the bottom and work from there or is there any other option?

Thank you in advance!

Cheers,

John


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, unscrew the screws on the bottom plate and you'll be able to gain access to the rear of the switch.

When you say that it does not light up, do you mean the display doesn't illuminate but the menu does appear and the grinder works or that the switch fails to power up the grinder at all?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you checked the plug and lead ? Look on I /N for parts list to give you an idea of what you have to dismantle.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi John, pm me your email address and I will forward you an expanded parts diagram matey


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you say light up, is there power to it and the light is not working, or is there no power as in it is not working?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> When you say light up, is there power to it and the light is not working, or is there no power as in it is not working?


Thank you all for your speedy responses.

When I say it does not light up, I mean that the switch's small red LED does not turn on. It tells me that something with the switch might be wrong. I do not think any current reaches the inners of the grinder.

@ marcuswarThank you for the suggestions, I will immediately do the surgery and will check the switch. I found something on the net for about GBP 15 plus postage so fingers crossed this would be it.

@ El Carajillo I have checked the lead and the plug's fuse. Everything seems OK.

@ dfk41 I will PM you at once.

Cheers!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had one where someone had taken the switch out and when putting the connectors back on got them in the wrong order. That took me a week to work out, but there again I am not the cleverest!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

The culprit so far seems to has been the single-phase switch. Switch ordered, waiting for delivery. Will update upon arrival. Thank you guys!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

The switch arrived, replaced the old one and voila....... the grinder is back to live. I have never had a Mythos before. What a beast of a grinder it is. I discovered that it had been used for the grinding of approx. 400,000 7 g shots that takes it to almost 3 tonnes of coffee. A real veteran. I will replace the burrs, although the grinder has been regularly serviced and the coffee comes out nicely. Anyway, I will be replacing my faithful Anfim with the new coffee been crusher.

Thank you all for your advice.

Merry Christmas and Happy Brewing in the New Year!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

while youre replacing the burrs, replace the clump crusher with the new version - its an amazing upgrade for the money

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=clump+crusher


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

working dog said:


> while youre replacing the burrs, replace the clump crusher with the new version - its an amazing upgrade for the money
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=clump+crusher


Thank you for the advice. I have followed the link but unfortunately they have run out of crushers at the moment. I have dropped them an e-mail and will see what they have to say.

I am going for the steel burrs as I cannot justify TiN for home use (not that I could justify this monster in the kitchen either







but here I am. My wife is very supportive).

Cheers.


----------

